# Computer runs loud and slow



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,
The last several days my computer has been running so loud and slow, especially AOL (it's usually a few seconds behind when I am typing). I've run scan disk, defrag, 2 types of spyware, 2 virus scans, everything I could think of, and it all comes up clean. I've removed several things from my computer and put them on disk to free up space, though it's always said I have plenty of space. I thought the problem might have been my aol (I know I know, but I can't help it, I am used to it!) and reinstalled it but that didn't help either. I pretty much only know the basics of computers and at this point I am out of options. I did the hijack this and I am putting my log below, if anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated! Oh, I have a dell deminsion 8400 and windows XP.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:53:25 PM, on 1/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\116907~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\116907~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 212.138.64.143:8000
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll
O2 - BHO: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: MyPointsToolbarHelper Class - {5C2073DD-2ED6-4FF9-80D1-543F720043A9} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MyPoints Visual Search - {E92BEFBA-E79D-4F41-9733-68DA49C4492B} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169072431\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AOLToolbarDirRemoval] cmd.exe /C rd "C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2AF5BD25-90C5-4EEC-88C5-B44DC2905D8B} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.0.6.4.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1153704548921
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://apollomortgagegroup.com/aurora/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {93EFDAB8-8800-4896-B428-76F943140E1B} - http://www.consumerinput.com.edgesuite.net/panel/maple/dcainst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

We will have to wait for a "qualified" malware expert for the log, but can we assume this is a laptop (you do not mention).

The typing lag suggests that the CPU is running at 100%, which would account for the "loud" fan.

Open Task Manager and look at processes, click on the "CPU" at the top of the column and it will order/reverse order with each click to show the high % use for the offending application. Let us know what it is, and if the CPU is indeed at 100%


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, i should have clarified, I am using a desk top. I opened the task manager and system idle process is running at 99% and other processes (taksmgr, Waol, Iexplorer) keep switching running at the last 01.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

MrTRiX

I have removed your post. Please see the forum rules regarding replying to security related threads:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please refrain from replying to security related matters on this forum until you have presented evidence to one of the mods or admins here that proves you to be qualified to do so. If you are not yet qualified and interested in being trained, we will be glad to help you get enrolled at one of the free online training facilities. Just pm me or one of the other mods that work Security and we'll point you in the right direction.

Thank you for your cooperation ,

Mark


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi angc99

Welcome to TSG! 

Please open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. Copy and paste that list here.

Also do this:

* Download the free version of AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 *here*.

Click on the "Download Now" button and save the setup file to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the avgas-setup file to begin the installation.
When the installation is complete, open AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen click on the "*Update now*" link and the update should begin immediately.
If the update does not begin, select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

When the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

If you cannot download the updates, update manuallly according to the directions *here*.
If you do the manual update, look under "Full database" and click the "Download now" button.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Run AVG Anti-Spyware:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
It will then begin the scanning process, be patient it may take a while for the scan to complete.
When the scan is complete, you must select an action.
Select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen
Save the report as a text file and save it to your desktop.
Close AVG Anti-Spyware.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* *Come back here and post the following logs:
A new HijackThis log
The log from the AVG Anti-Spyware scan
The Uninstall list*


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

When you say your pc runs loud do you mean the fans sound like a jet taking off? If so you probably need to replace the heatsink. The Dell 8400 has a huge heatsink that has copper tubes running up through it. They are notorious for going bad. The fans increase to incredible speeds to make up for it. If I can find the part number again I will post it back here for you.


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Dell heatsink part number is W4254.


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

Flrman1
Thank you for the tips. I ran the scan and made new logs, not that I can make sense of any of it  
Here is the new hijack list:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:37:10 AM, on 1/18/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169072431\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 212.138.64.143:8000
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: MyPointsToolbarHelper Class - {5C2073DD-2ED6-4FF9-80D1-543F720043A9} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MyPoints Visual Search - {E92BEFBA-E79D-4F41-9733-68DA49C4492B} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169072431\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2AF5BD25-90C5-4EEC-88C5-B44DC2905D8B} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.0.6.4.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1153704548921
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://apollomortgagegroup.com/aurora/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {93EFDAB8-8800-4896-B428-76F943140E1B} - http://www.consumerinput.com.edgesuite.net/panel/maple/dcainst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

The Uninstall list:
5 Spots II
Acoustica CD/DVD Label Maker
Acoustica MP3 CD Burner
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
AI RoboForm (All Users)
Aloha Solitaire
Aloha Tripeaks
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Deskbar
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
Arafasoft Slide Show Creator 1.0
AT&T Self Support Tool
AT&T Yahoo! Applications
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
Bewitched
Big Fish Games Toolbar
bioVirtual 3DMeNow Professional 2
Broadcom Advanced Control Suite 2
BroadJump Client Foundation
Cake Mania
Carrie the Caregiver (remove only)
Charm Tale
CleanUp!
CloneCD
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI
Corel Paint Shop Pro X
Corel Snapfire
Cute Knight
dBpowerAMP Music Converter
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Media Experience
Dell ResourceCD
Dell Support 3.1
Desktop Architect
Diner Dash 2
DropBox
FaceOnBody
Fish Tycoon
Font Fitting Room Deluxe
Font Xplorer 1.2.2 
GameHouse Sudoku
Granny In Paradise
Great Escapes Solitaire
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
Jasc Animation Shop 3
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album
Keyboard Explorer version 1.1.3
Lexmark X1100 Series
LimeWire PRO 4.10.0
Logitech Desktop Messenger
Logitech Print Service
Logitech QuickCam Software
Logitech® Camera Driver
MagicFrames 2.03
Medical Drug Reference 4.4
Memory Washer 4.6.5
Microsoft ActiveX Control Pad
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Connection Manager
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2004
Microsoft Money 2004 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Basic Edition 2003
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition
Microsoft Plus! for Windows XP
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Modem Event Monitor
Modem On Hold
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Musicmatch® Jukebox
MyPoints Visual Search
Mystery Case Files Ravenhurst
Mystic Inn
Net Detective
Panda ActiveScan
Pando
PC Doc Pro 3.5
Phlinx To Go
Poppit To Go
PowerDVD 5.1
Pulsar 1.0
Pure Networks Port Magic
QuickTime
RapidCheck v0.4
RealPlayer Basic
Recolored 1.0.1
Rhapsody Player Engine
Room Arranger (remove only)
Sandlot Games Client Services
Scrapbook Factory Deluxe
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 8 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926247)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Silverwolf's Cooking Converter
Slingo Quest
Sonic DLA
Sonic MyDVD
Sonic RecordNow!
Sonic Update Manager
SoundMAX
SpongeBob SquarePants Diner Dash (remove only)
Spy Sweeper
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
StyleXP (remove only)
SuperCleaner
Talismania
Tri-Peaks Solitaire To Go
Ulead GIF Animator 5 ESD
Uninstall DreamSuite
Unlocker 1.8.3
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Viewpoint Media Player
Virble
WebCyberCoach 3.2 Dell
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
World Class Solitaire
Xara3D6
Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool
Yahoo! Photos Print-at-Home Tool
YPOPs! 0.8.3

and the report
---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	1:25:42 AM 1/18/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1E9C0D1D-B51A-46B8-81DE-0BF798C93AA5}\RP306\A0064419.exe -> Adware.Cinmus : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\crack.exe -> Downloader.Small.ddp : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws25.exe -> Dropper.Delf.acl : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\temp folder\Flaming[1].Pear.Flexify.v2.02.Plugin.Incl.Keymaker.rar/e-fpfl22.zip/keygen.exe -> Heuristic.Win32.Morphine-Crypted : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\baiod.exe -> Hijacker.Costrat.ae : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\browser.exe -> Hijacker.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\FaceOnBody_v.2.2.1\Crack.eXe -> Logger.Bancos.kq : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\winrar files\FaceOnBody_v.2.2.1.zip/Crack.eXe -> Logger.Bancos.kq : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\winrar files\FaceOnBody_v.2.2.1.zip/FaceOnBody_v.2.2.1/Crack.eXe -> Logger.Bancos.kq : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\FaceOnBody\Crack.eXe -> Logger.Bancos.kq : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\GamehouseUniversalPatchv.1.6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\My Received Files\psp7\FO-PSP7.zip/Psp animation psp 3.02.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\My Received Files\psp7\FO-PSP7\Psp animation psp 3.02.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\My Received Files\psp7\Psp animation psp 3.02.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\temp folder\Gamehouse Universal Patch v.1.6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\temp folder\GamehouseUniversalPatchv.1.6.exe -> Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.AvSpoffer.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected]onmarket[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\AngelaC\My Documents\brdmo301-2006-08-14\crack\Patch.exe -> Trojan.Agent.vw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1E9C0D1D-B51A-46B8-81DE-0BF798C93AA5}\RP338\A0071239.com -> Worm.Warezov.fh : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

after running that spyware check in safe mode last night my computer seems to be running a bit better, still a little slow but not loud anymore  I'm hoping those things that showed up on the check were the problem! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall these:

*BroadJump Client Foundation
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
Viewpoint Media Player*

* *Click here* to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

* *Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...search/ie.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21384D29-1240-2d4f-A15C-17E42823D523} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste the following line:

*c:\secure32.html

c:\Windows\secure32.html*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Exit the Killbox.

* Run ATF Cleaner:

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*If you use Firefox:*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


*If you use Opera:*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*[*]NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, click on the "Save Report" button an save the results of the scan to your desktop.

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok, I did all the things suggested (went to hijackthis and deleted those few things, and downloaded the other 2 things and did them in safe mode). now I am on my laptop because when I restarted my computer in regular mode, it won't start. It is on the black load screen that says Windows XP and has been for quite some time. I have no idea what to do now, help!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Try restarting it again. If it won't restart normally, try safe mode again. I have no idea what happened. Nothing I asked you to do would have done that.


----------



## Iceworx (Jan 19, 2007)

boot from a system cd and do a system repair.
problem solved.

Or maybe the malware is just a coinsidence.
because, you also said the computer runs loud, how loud ? Loud to the point where you feel as if a fan is actually hitting something, or loud as in all fans are on to the max. 

I personally had a similar problem where my fan actually fell out of its holder and it would hit the heatsink, making a pretty loud noise, overheating the pc. I just replaced the fan and my problems were solved, but i doubt you have something similar since you havent said your computer reboots at random whilst the problems happen.

Try doing the system repair function, see what happens.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

It is way too early to be suggestiong a repair install of XP.

I'm moving this thread to the Security forum.


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten any replies, I'm not sure what's going on with my computer. Do I have a virus or something? Not sure why it was moved to the security forum. My computer will only boot up in safe mode after following those instructions, any advice from anyone?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You did get a reply from me. Right after you posted saying you couldn't boot back to Windows normally. I posted this:


Flrman1 said:


> Try restarting it again. If it won't restart normally, try safe mode again. I have no idea what happened. Nothing I asked you to do would have done that.


This is the first reply you have made since I posted that.

Boot the computer into safe mode and try to do a System Restore to right before this happened. Try not to go back past January 18 at 5:57 pm (Your time may differ if you're not in the Eastern time zone). If you go back past that, we'll have to do everything we did over, but if it is necessary to do so to get it booting normally again go ahead and go back further.


----------



## angc99 (Jan 18, 2007)

ah ok. Well, I rebooted in safe mode and ran a disk scan which took 8 hours for some reason and now it starts in regular mode...not sure why. I ran another Hijack report. Also, when I click on the IE link in my start button it says it cannot find "file:///c:/secure32.html' make sure path or interent address is correct. Not sure how I did that? Anyway, here is my new log:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 212.138.64.143:8000
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: MyPointsToolbarHelper Class - {5C2073DD-2ED6-4FF9-80D1-543F720043A9} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Big Fish Games Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-86BD-FD60BB9AAE3A} - C:\PROGRA~1\BFGTOO~1\BFGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MyPoints Visual Search - {E92BEFBA-E79D-4F41-9733-68DA49C4492B} - C:\Program Files\MyPoints Visual Search\snapbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2AF5BD25-90C5-4EEC-88C5-B44DC2905D8B} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.0.6.4.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1153704548921
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://apollomortgagegroup.com/aurora/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {93EFDAB8-8800-4896-B428-76F943140E1B} - http://www.consumerinput.com.edgesuite.net/panel/maple/dcainst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

and thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Run HijackThis again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = *

* Restart your computer.

* Go here and do the BitDefender online virus scan.

Click "I Agree" to agree to the EULA.
Allow the ActiveX control to install when prompted.
Click "Click here to scan" to begin the scan.
Please refrain from using the computer until the scan is finished.
When the scan is finished, click on "Click here to export the scan results"
Save the report to your desktop then come back here and *attach* it to your next reply along with a new Hijack This log..


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Where is your antivirus? I don't see one running. Do you have one?


----------

